# CESP RESP CESG Request for Statement



## Arcaneind (Apr 3, 2009)

It took me a while to find the statement request info, so I thought I would post it here.

Request for Statement of Account

You may submit a written request to the Canada Education Savings Program to obtain a statement of account. You will need to provide an original signed letter including the following information:

* your relationship with the beneficiary (custodial parent or subscriber),
* the given name and surname of the beneficiary,
* the beneficiary's social insurance number, date of birth, and,
* a return address of the person requesting the statement.

The request may be sent to the following address:

Canada Education Saving Program
Human Resources and Skills Development Canada
140 Promenade du Portage
Phase IV, Mailbag 4
Gatineau, QC K1A 0J9

Web Enquiries 

LINK

A response will be e-mailed to you within five business days.

Telephone

1-888-276-3624 (TTY: 1-866-260-7723)
Monday to Friday 8:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m. Eastern Time
Service is available in English and French

* Telephone enquiries will be answered within three minutes.
* Responses to voice mail messages will be answered within one business day.

Note: You should have the child's Social Insurance Number ready for this call.

Mail

Letters will be answered within five business days of receipt.

The Canada Education Savings Program
Human Resources and Skills Development Canada
140 promenade du Portage, Phase IV, Mailstop: Bag 4
Gatineau, Quebec K1A 0J9

Please remember to include your return address if you would like a reply by mail.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

What is the request for? Historical grant/contribution amounts?


----------



## Arcaneind (Apr 3, 2009)

*What you see is really all that I know...*



Four Pillars said:


> What is the request for? Historical grant/contribution amounts?


That is what I have asked for. That way I know how much historical room I have left and know when the grant is going to maximize. I'll let everyone know what I get when it arrives.

According to the canlearn.ca site they are also committed to quick responses.


----------



## Arcaneind (Apr 3, 2009)

*What I got from the Canada Education Savings Program*

Today I received my response from Human Resources and Social Development Canada in the form of a "Statement of Account".

It's pretty straightforward with a table of our RESP contributions per year to each RESP Promoter (company) and the corresponding CESG that we received.

After that list is a similar table for Summary of Educational Assistance Program (EAPs), but since we don't have any, it is empty.

Lastly, it shows your child s "Lifetime Totals" for:
-Accumulated Grant Room (total available CESG once "requisite contributions have been made")
-Lifetime CESG Deposited (what they have given into the RESP)
-Lifetime CESG portion of EAP (amount of CESG paid out as an EAP)

Attached is a list of definitions.

Overall, I happy with a pretty quick response from the ol' Government of Canada and it was the information I was looking for.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the update.

This is great info - if I do a 2nd edition of my book, I'll include it.


----------

